

Show HN: Decora (beta) - Online Interior Design for Small Projects - neilsharma
http://www.getdecora.com

======
kps
What's the point of a web site that tells users next to nothing? All I see is
a statement that you might try to sell me something (without letting me know
what, or for how much) if I give you my email address (no thanks). I am
actually redoing my house room by room, so I might be in your target market,
but if I remember Decora at all it'll be as 'that link on HN that wasted my
time'.

------
ebaum
very interesting idea

